# NEW Laco Pilot 45 - Photos and Specs



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I've compiled all the relevant information and a few images of the new 45 mm Laco B-Uhr models for everyone's convenience. :-!

*Pilot 45 Type-A Handwinding*
*







*
*







*

*Pilot 45 Type-B Handwinding*
*







*
*







*

_Note: All images and specifications from Laco's Online Store_


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Laco Pilot 45 - Availability Update*

I've just found out that Laco is currently "counting the days" before the arrival of the hands for the Pilot 45. Once the hands have been delivered they will still need to have luminescence applied to them before full production of the watch can begin. 

I can't speak for everyone, but I'm certainly appreciative of the extra time the Pilot 45 is taking; I desperately need it to save some more money (collecting and returning empty beer bottles for deposit is a very hard way to buy a watch...). 

Laco will let us know the moment they're ready to be purchased.


----------



## Maese (May 12, 2008)

The case looks sandblasted isn´t it???


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As you may know Laco just is back to business, no figures though. 

Regarding Jörg: 

Stowa: about 2500 to 3000 pieces, Schauer max. 500 pieces


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

it looks Sand Blasted to me.;-)

thanks Uwe.
Cheers


----------



## allen2oo3 (Apr 15, 2008)

very excited for this release. i had this beauty but sold it because it felt slightly too small. it's the only watch i have ever regretted selling


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

allen2oo3 said:


> sold it because it felt slightly too small. it's the only watch i have ever regretted selling


Well I'd say it worked out for you in the end. The 45 mm with its bigger case - arguably, just as historically accurate - would be a win/win for you. It won't be long now until they're available. The only question is which Baumuster?


----------



## sesshin (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like the crown on this as much as the one on the 42mm Miyota. Pity they changed it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't satisfy every customer. I like the crown.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

stuffler said:


> You can't satisfy every customer. I like the crown.


How true. I would have preferred the crown they used on the 55 mm as it is closer to the original, but at least the crown on the 45 mm reflects one that was used during that time period, albeit by another manufacturer. The crown on the Miyota, although nice, doesn't look anything like those found on the originals.


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

When do you think Laco will start shipping the 45mm? 
i've cancelled my order previously as i notice that it's Handwound, but again..i cannot escape from this beautiful Laco 45mm, so i've email Laco to proceed with my order...LOL..


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

One of the USA dealers told me they should have them by the middle of this month.
I'm having some trouble deciding on the 45mm VS. the 42mm.
It's a good decision though because either way, I'll be a winner!


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

Waiting is no fun at all, but when you know the joy of receiving it later it's all worth the long long wait...
Thank for the info..


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

EHV said:


> I'm having some trouble deciding on the 45mm VS. the 42mm.


I don't have an issue with size... :-d

However, I am having a really hard time deciding between the Karlsruhe (A Muster) and Stuttgart (B Muster). Of the six B-Uhrs I own, three have A Muster and three have B Muster dials. This decision will break the tie - so it's a real tough one!


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Uwe....it's decision time for the tie breaker.....
As you know, the one way to fix this problem........is to get both!
Perhaps the A dial in 42mm and the B dial in 45mm? Or....?!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

EHV said:


> As you know, the one way to fix this problem........is to get both!


Are you buying? :-d

Even if you were, I have enough 42s already. I'll probably opt for the Stuttgart because it would be the first B-Muster I would own with authentic looking hands. Maybe one day both might become a reality, but I'm also tyring to budget another Laco 55 (A Muster this time) and either a Hanhart or Tutima.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

I have some new information with regard to delivery and availability of the new 45 mm models. The hands that Laco had been waiting for didn't pass Laco's quality control process and were shipped back to the manufacturer.

I realise this comes as disappointing news for those who have been anxiously awaiting this fabulous new model, but look on the positive side, Laco isn't compromising on the quality of their timepieces. :-!

The replacement hands are expected to arrive later this week and will then need to have the lume applied to them. This means we're looking at least another two weeks (sometime after Nov. 29). Timing wise this actually works out perfectly for me; I'll be able to hide my Laco 45 mm in with the rest of my credit card purchases for Christmas shopping! :-d I hope this helps some of my fellow WUS WIS with their purchase strategies. ;-)


----------



## Takashi78 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

Not too much fun hearing that news especially for me who paid in full for the watch weeks ago.

On the other hand good to hear Laco is not compromising on quality of the parts.

Any idea why the hands were rejected?


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

I received an email from Laco earlier this week, stating that the 45s will be available in 2-3 weeks.

One slight concern for me is that the height of the 45s is 11 mm (to the top of the crystal). I hope this does not result in the watch looking rather 'flat'. By comparison, the new 42 auto is 13 mm high. Looking forward to seeing wrist shots of the new models.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Psmith. said:


> One slight concern for me is that the height of the 45s is 11 mm (to the top of the crystal). I hope this does not result in the watch looking rather 'flat'.


I have the same concern, however, being a Glycine owner I can say that even flat watches can look hefty. Glycines are so thin you slide them under a door inside an envelope.

Takashi: I wasn't told why exactly they were rejected.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I also don't understand how both can be proportionally correct to the original when the 42mm version is taller. I prefer thick watches, so I don't think my support chrono is in any danger of being flipped for one of these 45mm models. I'd also still be a couple hundred dollars short with the $940 price tag! I know its not even on the same planet as these new Lacos, but I think my big "flieger" fix is going to come in the form of a Maratac pilot watch.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm curious about the height difference too but it's definitely not an issue for me, just curiosity.
The $940 price you mention is not correct. We don't pay the VAT in the States so it's much less. Timequest, a US AD is offering them for $769 and he'll take a pre-order. I'm sure the price is similar directly from Laco depending on the exchange rate, the conversion fee from your credit card/bank and or PayPal's exchange and conversion rate. 
Register on the site and if you choose English, the correct price to the States including shipping will display.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

EHV said:


> Register on the site and if you choose English, the correct price to the States including shipping will display.


Yes, that's a good point. Take the time to register at the Laco Shop, then make sure you log-in everytime you visit. That way you will see your pricing (including shipping) whenever you're looking at any watch in their collection.

I would suspect that the maintaining of correct proportions would only apply to items such as the dial layout and the hands. If the height was always proportional to the width, imagine how thin the 36 mm Pilot would be!


----------



## Takashi78 (Jul 19, 2010)

Psmith. said:


> I received an email from Laco earlier this week, stating that the 45s will be available in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> One slight concern for me is that the height of the 45s is 11 mm (to the top of the crystal). I hope this does not result in the watch looking rather 'flat'. By comparison, the new 42 auto is 13 mm high. Looking forward to seeing wrist shots of the new models.


At least you all are getting updates.
I am getting nothing. 
When do you guys think i should email them to ask for an update?
I hope it comes in time for xmas


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Takashi78 said:


> When do you guys think i should email them to ask for an update?


Trust me. The moment that these are available it will be posted here. In either case, you can be sure not to expect anything before the end of next week (Nov. 26). If anything changes before then, or if there is any additional information forthcoming from Laco, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all......been away for a while. Glad to see the 45mm has come to fruition! And Laco seems to b e doing well.


One observation about the watch height. 11mm seems a bit thin, and I can't see how this one can be any thinner than the 42. Perhaps it is a measurement of the the Case only, not including the height of the bezel/crystal/case back. Can anyone verify this? I would think the overall thickness would be at least 14mm.


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

fachiro1 said:


> One observation about the watch height. 11mm seems a bit thin, and I can't see how this one can be any thinner than the 42. Perhaps it is a measurement of the the Case only, not including the height of the bezel/crystal/case back. Can anyone verify this? I would think the overall thickness would be at least 14mm.


I asked Laco this question, to which they responded that the height is measured to the top of the crystal. I can only assume that the person who responded was correct (you would hope so).

I guess we will know for sure (actual height and appearance) when the first watches are delivered.

By the way, not sure if this has been mentioned already but the lug width is 22 mm.

Cheers


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

fachiro1 said:


> One observation about the watch height. 11mm seems a bit thin, and I can't see how this one can be any thinner than the 42. Perhaps it is a measurement of the the Case only, not including the height of the bezel/crystal/case back. Can anyone verify this? I would think the overall thickness would be at least 14mm.


I was wondering where you went Fachiro.

The overall height of the 42 mm and 45 mm versions as stated in the specs is correct. The case used for the Pilot 42 is a little higher because it has to accommodate the rotor needed in the automatic model (ETA 2824-2). Given that the Pilot 45 is only available with a handwinding movement and therefore doesn't need a rotor, it uses a slightly thinner case. We'll have to wait and see how this will translate into wrist feel as Psmith noted. I think the extra breadth will compensate for a slight loss in height.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Uwe!

Yeah, I went on a Rolex explorer journey for a while.

In any case, I think the 45mm will be fantastic. I share the sentiment with some folks that the b-dial just looks a whole lot better in a larger case, though I love the 42mm cases too.
I also like that Laco is doing the handwind hacking movement.

All these features add to a watch for the modern era with and old time flair, from one of the original companies. How can you beat that? and for a price that in my opinion, is fantastic.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

I ordered a Pilot 45 B dial manual yesterday & today i get an email from Laco saying my order is shipped via Fedex. They must have got the hands early?.....or maybe i'm getting the wrong watch, lol!


----------



## Takashi78 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*



Andy S. said:


> I ordered a Pilot 45 B dial manual yesterday & today i get an email from Laco saying my order is shipped via Fedex. They must have got the hands early?.....or maybe i'm getting the wrong watch, lol!


Really?
I just got an email not 2 days ago saying the watch will "hopefully" be sent out in Dec.
Looks like i gotta get clarification again.
I ordered the same model as you.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*



Takashi78 said:


> Really?
> I just got an email not 2 days ago saying the watch will "hopefully" be sent out in Dec.
> Looks like i gotta get clarification again.
> I ordered the same model as you.


Well, i also got a similar email from someone at Laco a few days ago saying it would be a couple weeks........maybe for both 45s?...maybe the B dial was ready early? I double checked my order at the Laco site & the correct model # & watch description is listed on invoice.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

...looks like Laco made a boo-boo with my tick-tock.  They got my hopes up. Oh well, i'm sure the watch will turn out fantastic, but right now their order dept is 0 for 1.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

I think the names (Stuttgart and Karlsruhe) are a bit weird. Can not see a connection there. I can think of some better ones, with a historic connection.
The watches are really nice. Another nice product from Laco!
Unfortunately too large for me.


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

ordered mine as well..Diana says it will be ship in the middle of Dec..then just a curious question, i checked my Paypal, no transaction on that ..hmm..are they going to charge me when they send out ?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*

@ spryken
could you please send me a reminder by mail, so I can check your order and payment on Monday, when I am in the office 

br
Diana


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: 45 mm Availabilitiy Update*



Janne said:


> I think the names (Stuttgart and Karlsruhe) are a bit weird. Can not see a connection there. I can think of some better ones, with a historic connection.


Well, both cities had flight schools located in/near them. Also, Stuttgart had a Heinkel plant that developed jet engines. I suspect the real reason for the use of those cities was probably for some other - just as relevant - reason.


----------

